# Trouble installing Lightroom Enfuse Plugin



## whatmb12 (Jan 4, 2014)

I am having trouble getting this plugin to install.  This is what I did:
1.  Went to Photographers toolbox
2.  Donated to Enfuse (should have tried the trial first)
3.  Clicked Download Version 4.30
4.  It downloads a .zip file in internet explorer
5.  I browsed to the file in windows explorer to extract
6.  Windows explorer would not let me extract the zip file
7.  I extracted the files in ZipX (a windows 8.1 App)
8.  Saved the extracted file ExifTool.exe
9. Additionally I went through similar steps to locate and download enfuse.exe and align_image_stack.exe
10.  They saved a folder:  heres a screenshot



11.  Open Lightroom 5.3 for windows 8.1 64 bit
12. Click File
13. Click Plugin Manager
14. Click Add
15. Find my way to the placed the files were saved in the above screen shot.
16.  Theres nothing in the folder for me to select:  see screen shot below

17.  Heres the screenshot showing the files exist on my computer:

What did I do wrong besides believe this would be easy?


----------



## Effeegee (Jan 6, 2014)

At the risk of being unhelpful I don't have a problem with installing and auto updating enfuse (4.3) on Windows 7.  Various plug ins are gathered into one umbrella folder after extraction - not as a sub-folder in the extraction tool.  Perhaps trying to extract them again to a different location will solve it.


----------



## whatmb12 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks Jim, actually I think you are right.  I used a sub-folder for all the unzipped files when I saved them to my computer.  I changed from ZipX to WinZip to unzip my files.  Not sure this helped really but the process WinZip used to unzip the files clarified my mistake.  Now to undo my mistakes in the camera...but that will take a life time.  For those of you this happens to, when you unzip the download save the folder with the files in it, not just the files


----------

